# late 70's ford 7600 value



## kygerty (Apr 27, 2016)

I have a late 70's model 7600 ford tractor I need to get out of my shop. My dad's temper got the best of him when he had the injector pump rebuilt, when he went to pick the rebuilt unit up they said he owed $1,586 and he told them to shove it up their ass lol so now 2 years here still sits 'ol blue. My question is what would this tractor be worth? Should I part it out? I never want to see it scrapped but I need it out of my way.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Scrap is really low last I checked.

Looks like these in decent condition can be worth something:

http://www.tractorhouse.com/listings/farm-equipment/for-sale/list/category/1110/tractors-40-hp-to-99-hp?NotFound=1&Manu=FORD&Mdltxt=7600&mdlx=Contains&OHID=9832969

Does the shop still have that injector?


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Put a pump on it, would be worth a lot more, here is a possible solution.

https://www.tractorpartsasap.com/Injection-Pump-p/498361.htm


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

Forgot to mention, about 2/3 price, one year warranty, should be enough time to sell her.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

I have a 7000 that I can't get $5500 out of to save my life but a 7600 should be a little more valuable. If it has dual remotes, dual pto, dual power, and flat deck it's much more valuable than a bare bones straddle tractor.


----------



## thendrix (May 14, 2015)

I'd say put a pump on it to. Without a pump people are buying an 8000 lbs paper weight and they're not going to pay much for it. I wouldn't anyway


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Cab or open station? I think a 7700 Ford tractor with a good engine & tires should bring more than steel scrap price from a tractor salvage yard


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

7700 is worth more everyday than a 7600, Jim.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

8350HiTech said:


> 7700 is worth more everyday than a 7600, Jim.


IMHO your statement depends on each model's condition & hours of use. Fat fingers & poor proof reading cause strange things to be typed!!!! 7600 or 7700 or 6700 or what ever model should still bring more at a tractor salvage yard than a steel scrap yard.


----------



## 8350HiTech (Jul 26, 2013)

Maybe it somehow wasn't obvious, but when comparing I was assuming equal condition.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

assuming equal condition by you BUT that wasn't obvious either!!  Only obvious thing I see is in my original post I hit the 7 key instead of the 6 key.


----------

